

Introducing the new Guardian Developers Site - 8ig8
http://www.theguardian.com/info/developer-blog/2014/jul/22/introducing-the-new-guardian-developers-site

======
chatmasta
Are developers based in a specific Guardian office, or spread throughout all
of them? Similarly, where are the job openings? I see no mention of office
location.

